# Jigging A Bead



## Z202 (Jan 10, 2001)

I know everyone has a different name, but... I had a Russian hook that sounds similar. I had mine tipped with a fake waxie instead of a bead. Last saturday something hit it and broke my 6lbs line. Its the only one I had, so I looked last night to buy some more, but couldn't find them. Didn't try the bait shops yet. I bought mine at BJ's on the other side of the state for $1. Anyone know of a source in SE Michigan? I didn't drive up to Bass Pro yet, but I tried Meyer's and Dicks with no luck. Thanks in advance.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

CHECK OUT THE EBAY SITE THAT HOTWIRED POSTED ABOVE, AND YOU'LL SEE THAT IT ISN'T A PIMPLE.


----------



## Fishfoote (Jan 2, 2001)

I'll let you guys know how well they work


----------



## Mr.Pudge (Jan 17, 2002)

When you guys use a bead, how aggressively do you jig. Do you raise it up a foot and let it settle, or pretty much keep it in place with a slight jiggle?

thanks


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

You can jig a bead pretty aggressively, then let it set, they'll usually hit it on the way down....Try one in a bucket or a aquarium and you'll really see the action....We usually crack off the bead that comes on either Ken's or Jack spoons. Reheat the hook with a lighter and slide the new bead on so it just covers the bottom of the barb. With a little practice you can hand over hand them up and pop the fish on the ice and get right back down to the fish. Soft beads work good as well, except you need to unhook them and alot times the bead will fall off......


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Z202, Lakeside Fishing Shop at 10 and Jefferson has a good supply of these style jigging spoons along with many items for just about any type of Michigan fishing.


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Lakeside, Metro PatyShop, and Selfridge all have a great variety of colors, styles and such. i like the ones by "Mike" (I believe) the only draw back is that they are pricey but have a good variety of colors (blade adn bead). Some days that is all they bite on and when you get them going you can really clen up on them. But because most of the beads mark the hook barbless it does take time to get used to using them, you need pay special attention not to let any slack in the line or fish is gone. I've even seen an occassional walleye or pike caught on them.


----------



## BillPru (Nov 14, 2001)

You're right about Lakeside, Metro Party Store and Jimmy's also has the bead. 

But my question to Dave Miller Time is am I the "old guy you were talking about who showed you the bead at metro?" Black coat pulling a sled?


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

Well as with all other fishermen I am quick to try something new. Alas when I got to LSC there was NO ice on the main lake so we went to the marina. I did the best on a green teardrop with a wiggler about 10 ranging from 3" to 7.5". A few other dinks on various other teardrops. Well I tried the bead/spoon lure landed 4 missed the first 3 (wasn't sure how to do it at first) I deffinatly will try this rig again. I'm just hoping for some good cold to bring our ice back.


----------



## Drake (Dec 29, 2000)

O.K. now for the 64 thousand dollar question. Who makes these 
Jack Hooks or Ken's Spoons or what ever else they are called , I haven't found anything like them arround here and the local sportshop is interested but I don't know who makes them. HELP !!!
Dave


----------

